# [Xfce] <Alt F2> supprimer fenêtre lancement appli [Résolu]

## dmganges

Bonjour,

Toujours dans le cadre de la personnalisation d'un SystemRescueCD, j'ai bien supprimé toutes les entrées du menu, mais je voudrais aussi que la fenêtre xfrun4 ne s'ouvre pas lorsqu'on appui sur les touches <Alt F2>

NB : j'ai mis NotShowIn=XFCE; dans mon local : root@sysresccd /root/.local/share/applications/xfrun4.desktop

mais visiblement ça ne suffit pas !

MERCI d'avance de vos bons tuyaux !Last edited by dmganges on Wed Sep 07, 2011 3:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu regardé dans les associations de touches ?

(au pire: tu supprimes xfrun4)

----------

## dmganges

MERCI XavierMiller pour ta réponse rapide !

Je découvre l'environnement Xfce, et seulement dans le cadre du LiveCD, peux-tu me dire où je peux trouver la gestion des combinaisons de touche, effectivement ça serait le plus propre !

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

De mémoire (je n'ai plus XFCE), c'est via le menu "preferences"

Mais, si je comprends ce que tu veux faire, tu ne veux que firefox ?

Dans ce cas, pourquoi utiliser un gestionnaire de fenêtres et pas bêtement twm contenant Firefox maximisé ?

----------

## dmganges

Encore MERCI !

Effectivement je viens de trouver la gestion des touches dans :

/root/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml

En supprimant le paragraphe concernant <Alt F2> ça le fait !!!

Donc c'est résolu !

Par contre, pardonnes mon ignorance, c'est quoi twm, peux-tu me donner une URL que je me débrouille   :Smile: 

MERCI

----------

## xaviermiller

twm est le "desktop" par défaut de X, qui ne contient quasi rien, et un menu rikiki.

----------

## dmganges

MERCI je vais aussi exploiter le filon twm   :Very Happy: 

----------

